# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: executable compression

## amateur.programmer

سلام
می خواستم از دو ستانی که در زمینه setup کردن نرم افزار های pack شده تجربه دارن یه سری راهنمایی بگیرم!!!
 آیا واسه pack کردن نرم افزار باید از packer ها استفاده کنیم یا اینکه الگوریتم یا روش خاصی وجود داره؟
با تشکر

----------

